# Engine Bay Detail - What needs covered, pics inside



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys, my engine bay is filthy, havent cleaned it in the 6months iv owned it and its time to get it done. Things are getting dirty and i want to maintain it before its horrid.

I took snaps of the area so you guys can point me in the direction of what should potentially be covered up. The red circles are the electrical plugs that i spotted that I think need covered - please clarify - and the blue one is something i dont know what it is, altnernator i think, cover? I have no clue about components that attach or are connected to the engine hence the pics.

Some circles have been indicated on more than one pic.

Iv seen some vids on youtube with people snowfoaming there engine baby....doesnt look right to me. From what iv read, a spray with a light mist and then something to spray over to agitate the muck and then clean the area followed by a rinse.

Megs APC iv read being mentioned a bit - how should this be used? With the super spray attachment for example? Also should AG bumper care be ok on engine bay plastics?

Pics:





































thanks,

simba


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

Back For Good is a fantastic product for engine bay plastics


----------



## Gazzer1uk (Jan 15, 2009)

HI Simba,

In my view the engine bay is subject to getting a fair amount of water in it during normal use, most engine bays aren't sealed from the bottom, although more so than they used to be.

Its in my experience an area where water will live and if the manufacturers have left things exposed, then they are likely to, and therefore designed to resist water.

Now a water resistant watch doesn't mean you go swimming with it.

I have now detailed 4 engine bays, a Mini, Volvo xc70, Shogun Pinin and a Fiat Punto.

I have snowfoamed the mini, and will be happy to do the other three in that way if needed.

I use a combination of Chem Guys Orange degreaser, Meg;'s APC, potentially snow foam, a good few brushes for agitation. When finished agitating I use a spray hose pipe and don't hose down the area for England but use a fine spray and chase the water away and down. Before it's dry I start up and use MF towels to fully dry, and then dress the hoses, plastic etc with AG vinyl and rubber care.

I don't cover anything but I also don't aim down openings and apertures if that makes sense.

I have not had a problem so far!!

Hope that helps

Gaz

PS this is what it looks like in progress!!!


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Bit of tinfoil wrapped round the bits your concerned about will keep the most of the water at bay and any water that does get on them will be to same amount it would probably get from driving in heavy rain I find You dont need to use a power washer just use a Really good APC/Degreaser leave to Dwell and agitate any major crap. 

Then rinse off with Mains pressure water if you have a fine mist setting on a hose head brilliant thats perfect. 

IMEO
No need to use a pressure washer don't want to force water into any areas where it shouldn't be


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All i do is take the covers off my battery and ecu,wrap a bag around them.replace the covers and get on with it.Just dont go absolutly soaking everything.Ive done a fair few engines and never had an issue.As above if you are concerned then a little tinfoil will work well. Or some cling wrap.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

As said, most engine bays are pretty resistant to water. I will cover coil packs and ht leads/plugs though as if you get water in the spark plug well, then it will cause a misfire until it dries out.


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

thanks for the info guys 

yeh i guess its all common sense stuff.

some people say they spray the plugs with a bit of wd40 to repel water. what do you think?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Better just to cover them up. Things like this are where experience comes into play. I did an S2 last week and I know that they are prone to a leakage in the block as the seal perishes over time and water sprayed on the top of the engine can work it's way into the plug holes, even though they are not exposed (so nothing to cover up) You have to work differently on different cars, is my point


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've a TDCI, I used a fairly heavy dollop of Surfex in a bottle sprayed it all over, agitated the bad bits left it for a few mins, and zapped the lot with my jet washer, whilst the engine was running, engine didnt even notice it was being zapped!!:thumb:

I'll post a picure or two when I can find where I put the camera!!:wall:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Big risk doing that imho, as you could get some water sucked into air intake, and do some very very serious damage.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Quite a lot of people wash with the engine running, even some of the manafacturers literature reccomend doing it I think (BMW iirc). I also came across a PDF file of a BMW technical bulletin re the old E32 saying you should not use high pressure jet or steam machines, only free flowing water and detergent, but can't find the link now.

Myself I do it with the engine off. I can see how repeated washing will cause accelerated corrision and damage of sensors and contacts, if you look at them they are often not very well sealed and a pressure washer will drive water right in there.


----------



## 330vert (May 16, 2007)

When I do mine (E46) I wrap connectors, ballasts and alternator with Cling film. Soak in APC, jet wash the lower running gear and block.Then just run water over the upper engine. Then spray it with AG Vinyl/rubber cleaner leave it to dry and buff to shine:thumb: works for me. Just watch those coil packs and ballasts.


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just pull the battery out. All connectors and wires in the engine bay are water-resistant already (including the alternator), so as long as you don't submerge anything in water completely, which would never happen, you will be fine. If it's a newer car with coilpacks, I would cover those to be on the safe side. I've washed a few engines and never covered anything up, and I've never once had even a sputter upon start up.

It's pretty wet in the UK from what I know, and if your motor can handle salty, wet roads spewing water all over the engine, cleaning it will be a non-issue. If you're REALLY paranoid, you can spray WD-40 on all the connectors before and/or after cleaning and it will ensure there is no water in any connectors.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

I do not cover anything, best to pick a warm day (things dry quicker). I have a small compressor with an airline and when rinsed I use it to get in all the place that would benefit from a blast of air.

If your car is serviced and running well there should be no problem, don't aim the pressure washer on those delicate places, thats about it.


----------

